
LSP Change char offsets from utf16 to codepoints - Avi-D-coder
https://github.com/Microsoft/language-server-protocol/pull/709
======
Avi-D-coder
Related: My survey distinct implementations shows 11 UTF-8, 10 UTF-16 and 6
codepoints.

